# Selling My Arrowheads and Gemstones



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi folks,
It's been a couple years since I've been active here. Life has a tendency to do that sometimes. I used to sell boxes and bags of minerals and tumbling rocks. This stuff has been stored in my garage for a couple years now. Since I run my own business and interests have changed, it's time to pass these on. I'll keep updating this post with new lots if people want them. 

This lot is 15 pieces. They are B grade obviously. $30.00 shipped for the lot. All were found in Grundy, Marion, Coffee and surrounding counties in TN. Make a nice Christmas gift. Paypal, money orders, cash is all fine. I have plenty of references if needed. Thanks.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MinerJohn said:


> Hi folks,
> It's been a couple years since I've been active here. Life has a tendency to do that sometimes. I used to sell boxes and bags of minerals and tumbling rocks. This stuff has been stored in my garage for a couple years now. Since I run my own business and interests have changed, it's time to pass these on. I'll keep updating this post with new lots if people want them.
> 
> This lot is 15 pieces. They are B grade obviously. $30.00 shipped for the lot. All were found in Grundy, Marion, Coffee and surrounding counties in TN. Make a nice Christmas gift. Paypal, money orders, cash is all fine. I have plenty of references if needed. Thanks.


Hey John! 
I messaged you for purchasing in the next short while. Please let me know what you all have.


----------

